# How many people here ride Audax events?



## redfox (1 Oct 2007)

Just curious, having posted 'anyone here doing' type enquiries for a few events now. They seem to to go largely ignored. (as will this one probably )


----------



## vorsprung (1 Oct 2007)

To be fair when you last posted about a 200k which isn't in my part of the country 
("Alan Furley's Up the Downs Audax")
I was back at work for the first day after PBP, so I probably had other fish to fry

If you want to read a forum about audax, then then ACF is better than here. But I guess you know that


----------



## Rhythm Thief (1 Oct 2007)

Used to do lots of Audax rides, mostly 200Km. That was back in the day when I had a 25 mile each way commute, so I got fit almost by accident and decided to have a go at some Audaxes. Then other things crept into my life until suddenly I didn't have time to ride all day every weekend any more.


----------



## redfox (1 Oct 2007)

I'm not complaining, just wondering if I should continue to enquire.

I am aware that ACF is the place for Audaxes, but I much prefer it here.


----------



## WindyRob (1 Oct 2007)

i do, not many and only the 100k ones to date. i plan to do the Gridiron round the New Forest this Sunday provided the weather is not too bad!

Windy


----------



## Tim Bennet. (1 Oct 2007)

I've done quite a few audaxes in the past, but for a number of reasons I haven't bothered recently: Firstly, I found it was encouraging my car use, as I travelled to 'interesting' events further and further afield. On the longer events I also really disliked being on the road after pubs closing on a Saturday night. Finally, driving home after long events was also a bit wierd - tiredness is supposed to be worse than drinking! 

I'm sure I could have found a way of using public transport, etc, but after I had done PBP all the hassle just didn't seem worth it. There's plenty of good riding I can do from my door.


----------



## bof (1 Oct 2007)

Having done PBP this year, I dont see myself doing more than 200ks for a while. 200 makes a nice long day's cycling without riding in the dark in the summer months and you can still afford to vary your pace a lot without suffering for it later. 

Also I can drive home safely, I can cycle without having to worry about day and night clothing etc. etc.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Oct 2007)

My local CTC run one the day the clocks change which I'll probably do - done it a few times now. Except my mates are due to be having a sprog around then and I'll have to go and say hello to the new arrival (once it's arrived, as it were). So that's a definite 'Maybe'.


----------



## redfox (2 Oct 2007)

So, its starting to look like there are a few of us, but not in my area. Oh well maybe I'll stop asking for now enquire again in the spring.

BTW - Congrats on the PBP bof!


----------



## Blonde (2 Oct 2007)

Me too. Again, not in your area though. Audaxes mostly starting in Lancashire, Cheshire, West and North Yorkshire for me.


----------



## andy_wrx (2 Oct 2007)

Grand total of two, both this year.

I won't open the audax vs sportive debate again...


----------



## vernon (3 Oct 2007)

I've ridden 24 Audaxes this year. 18 x 100km 1 x 150km, 4 x 200km and 1 x 60km. All of them in West Yorkshire, South Yorksshire and North Yorkshire. Plenty of activity but not in your neck of the wood I'm afraid.


----------



## Warburton (3 Oct 2007)

I've been riding Audaxes for a little over a year now, mostly in Northern England but with the odd excursion into Scotland and North Wales


----------



## redfox (3 Oct 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> Grand total of two, both this year.
> 
> I won't open the audax vs sportive debate again...



That's still a yes then. 

I was going to ask how come a sportive post gets x thousand views and an audax post will be lucky to get into double figures, but it was sort of done before.


----------



## andy_wrx (3 Oct 2007)

redfox said:


> That's still a yes then.



What's a 'yes' ? Me saying 'yes' to your original Q of 'how many people ride audaxes ?'
- yes, definitely. 
I said I'd done two, because that obviously qualifies me as an expert 
...not !

I'll do more, but I'll be a bit picky and selective, I'll choose what I do.
I'm not going to join AUK and do one every other weekend or go for Super Randonneur or whatever it's called.

But I'll do some upto200K events as training rides, perticularly if they're not too far away and are in scenic areas.

I especially enjoyed Spring into the Dales earlier this year (perhaps it being in the early Summer heatwave we had in April helped) and I'll probably do that again next year.
The same organiser is doing Season of Mists this w/e and I might have done that too if I weren't already engaged.


----------



## andy_wrx (3 Oct 2007)

Incidentally, I said I wouldn't start the audax vs sportive debate again...but you sort of did by your link 

However, this http://www.cyclosport.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=527 might be interesting.
Cyclosport is a private website listing sportives in UK and abroad and the editor has a rating system for events
1-out-of-10 is "Not a Sportive - Looks like more of an Audax, Reliability Ride or Charity Ride to me"
I asked why this was, what it was about sportives vs audax and got a storm of indignant abuse !


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2007)

I ride audax as well - again, not in your neck of the woods but in Scotland. Although I shall be travelling to a few events in England/Wales this coming year.


----------



## Chris (4 Oct 2007)

I try do do one a month. I've done about 9 this year -

100km Rutland and Beyond - Leicester
200km Cheltenham Flyer - Cheltenham
200km Start of Summertime Special - Stevenage
300km Heart of England - Cirencester
100km Sawtry Saunter - Bedford
600km Daylight - Edinburgh (DNF - did approx 500km)
200km China Run - Tamworth
50km Welland Wander - Husbands Bosworth (with family in tow)
100km Hauxton - Cambridge

Hoping to do

200km Goldington Gambol - Bedford
200km Upper Thames - Reading
200km Tinsel Lanes - Tamworth


----------



## skut (23 Oct 2007)

redfox said:


> That's still a yes then.
> 
> I was going to ask how come a sportive post gets x thousand views and an audax post will be lucky to get into double figures, but it was sort of done before.



Wow - I don't post here that often so I didn't realise my original post had kicked off such a debate. As it turns out I've done a couple of Audaxes since then. The second was the Herts+Luton 150k in the pouring pouring rain. Fun.

PS. Having read that other thread - can I just say that life would be much easier if it was possible to enter and pay for Audaxes online.


----------



## longers (23 Oct 2007)

I'm going to try and do one before the end of the year (I'll take a weather check for one on 23rd Dec), if not I'd like to do my first next year.


----------



## redfox (27 Oct 2007)

skut said:


> PS. Having read that other thread - can I just say that life would be much easier if it was possible to enter and pay for Audaxes online.



Agreed, but I doubt we'll see that without a major overhaul; the disconnect between organisers and the organisation itself would seem to be an insurmountable barrier.

So, is anyone planning to ride the Upper Thames next week?


----------



## rich p (28 Oct 2007)

I've done a few 100k's in the past but I decided I wasn't getting any more out of them than doing a local 100k ride with a few friends.


----------



## Noodley (6 Nov 2007)

skut said:


> PS. Having read that other thread - can I just say that life would be much easier if it was possible to enter and pay for Audaxes online.



Some organisers have plans for that this coming season.


----------



## Cheddar George (6 Nov 2007)

I've done a total of one only (100K), am now planning on doing a couple in Jan/Feb.


----------



## wafflycat (8 Nov 2007)

Well I've gone and done something rash: joined Audax UK (husband has too). I want to do some structured distance riding next year to help keep the excess flab at bay.


----------



## redfox (8 Nov 2007)

wafflycat said:


> Well I've gone and done something rash: joined Audax UK (husband has too). I want to do some structured distance riding next year to help keep the excess flab at bay.



Not a rash move at all wc, you only have to enter a few for it to save you money.


----------



## Cheddar George (8 Nov 2007)

I also sent my membership application yesterday, already getting an urge to grow a beard and buy a leather saddle.


----------



## redfox (9 Nov 2007)

Cheddar George said:


> I also sent my membership application yesterday, already getting an urge to grow a beard and buy a leather saddle.



Don't forget your sandals!


----------



## wafflycat (9 Nov 2007)

Cheddar George said:


> I also sent my membership application yesterday, already getting an urge to grow a beard and buy a leather saddle.



I already have a leather saddle. But I'll pass on the beard. Husband has one and his is lovely, but I don't think I'd suit one.


----------



## Tony (7 Dec 2007)

Me. Already got the beard and the Brooks


----------

